# Information



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Points of interest:

Ocean City I.S. Striper Fishing Club:

Fishing Flea Market, Saturday, March 7, 9-1pm at the Ocean City Intermediate School, 1801 Bay Ave, Ocean City.

Ocean City 2009 Surf Camp

Registration, Saturday, March 7 at the Calvary Chapel located at 8th and Asbury aves from 9-12.

Surf camps for the family and teens. You can also register at fcasurf.org and click on "Enroll for Camp", or call toll free at 866-269-2267 or fcacamps.org and download form. print and mail. 


New Jerset Saltwater Fishing Expo ,arch 20-22 at the Garden State Exhibit Center in Somerset, New Jersey.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

yeah its that time for flea markets and sales. There was a big one in Manahawkin last weekend.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

hope to see you all at the show i will be There looking to meet some of you fine folks.
stop by my table and say hi


----------

